# Before & After, Let's see how much they've grown!!!



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

How time flies... Sometimes I look at my dogs and wonder, who stole my PUPPIES and replace them with these DOGS? They grow so fast before our very eyes!!!

From this: (8 weeks old)










To this: (6 months 2 weeks)


----------



## SpudFan (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow thats amazing! You have beautiful dogs.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

SpudFan said:


> Wow thats amazing! You have beautiful dogs.


Thank you... =)


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandy the day before we brought her home @ 8 weeks.










Sandy sleeping with Daisy about a week ago @ 6 months 1 week.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy at 9 weeks ^

















Here is Snoopy now, days away from being 6 months old


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have been wanting to post before and afters of Ozzy so here ya go!
They do grow fast, this is him the day I brought him home almost 10 weeks old.










And here are a couple of him now at almost 6 months. I am proud of how handsome he has become, of course I am biased!












More of the afters they did not fit for some reason


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

Tiffera at 12 weeks:



















Tiffera yesterday at 8 1/2 months old:


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Zoe at 5 weeks (at the breeder's house), then at 8 weeks (first day at home), and just a few days ago (7 months). She still has plenty more growing to do, too!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Recent


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

ronnie 8 weeks ...








ronnie now(4 months)


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

cvcraven said:


>


Oh my gosh, what an adorable puppy!


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Kiira said:


> Oh my gosh, what an adorable puppy!


Thanks! It's hard to imagine her that small now!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know, I bet you could lose her in the grass.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Buster Brown at 8 weeks old and his first night home. 7lbs.









At two 1/2 years old 85 pounds









Duncan at 8 weeks and also on his first night home. 8-9 pounds









Now turning 2 years this month and weighs 30 pounds.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Teddie was already an adult when I brought him home, but he was in horrible shape.
Here he is at 1 1/2 and shaved down because of the mats he was found covered in.

















He turned two on Oct. 31 and his hair has grown to 4 1/2 inches!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kimmy at 14 weeks (late May) (shortly after she arrived at the shelter)










Latest picture is in sig, from late July...camera died since then so all the more recent pics are trapped in there :-(


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Kimmy at 14 weeks (late May) (shortly after she arrived at the shelter)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're dog is beautiful.. =)


----------



## MaddiesMommy (Oct 31, 2007)

I love all the beore and after pictures! I wish I had some to share but I got moose at 2 years old and he's not 5 and Madison at 5 months and she is just 6 1/2 so... not much change there!


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

This is Patrick at about 7 wks old, before I got him.

















These are both of Patrick at about 10 wks old after he came home with me.









Here he is now at 1yr 4 months old.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Then (three months):









Now (almost eight months):


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

What adorable babies we all have!!! 

This is Eddie the day or maybe the day after I found him. He was around 3-4 months:










This is Eddie now at 1 year old:










This is Uallis the day we brought him home at 10 weeks:










Another one of Uallis as a little baby:










One more to come....


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

This is Uallis now at 8 months:



















I have some new pictures but haven't uploaded them yet to Photobucket....


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

That's just insane Mdawn. I've been told twice by a rescue I was getting a giant breed dog, and not sure even Sandy is gonna fit that bill. But could you imagine being told that you were getting a "large" breed dog, and ending up with Uallis? That would be my luck. I'll probably rescue a a "teacup" next that turns out to be the world's largest pug at 200 pounds or something like that. I can't win for losing. Haha, I just noticed he has wrapping paper stuck to his feet. Musta had a good time.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beavis was an adult when I got him. So the only thing that's grown is the fur. Especially the tail and buttfur. 

June 2006, just a two days after I got him, playing with some toy:










Last month, in the midst of the Peking Dance of Joy. 










It's not exactly iambic pentameter, but it rhymes.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

First day home:









Last week (4 months, 2 weeks old):


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> That's just insane Mdawn. I've been told twice by a rescue I was getting a giant breed dog, and not sure even Sandy is gonna fit that bill. But could you imagine being told that you were getting a "large" breed dog, and ending up with Uallis? That would be my luck. I'll probably rescue a a "teacup" next that turns out to be the world's largest pug at 200 pounds or something like that. I can't win for losing. Haha, I just noticed he has wrapping paper stuck to his feet. Musta had a good time.


I can still barely comprehend Uallis's size. We had to take the lamps off of the end tables because he kept knocking them off with his tail. Also, we have to move our water cooler because he's knocked it over and spilled water everywhere. The poor dog can't move or turnaround without hitting or running into something. I think we are going to have to get rid of some furniture to make more room for him. 

The wrapping paper is actually the shredded birthday hat I made him wear for Eddie's party. LOL!! I figured it was only fair to let him rip it to shreds after I tortured him with it. Then he passed out.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Last week (4 months, 2 weeks old):


Jeannine, 
I didn't know you had a golden?!
What a CUTIE!!!


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> Jeannine,
> I didn't know you had a golden?!
> What a CUTIE!!!


Yep! I read that your building is dog friendly? I think it's the first time I've heard of a dog friendly rental in Brookline. I had a roommate with a small dog once and she was basically limited to the JP side of Brookline because no one in Coolidge Corner was willing to have a dog in a rental.


----------



## ronnie_pom (Sep 19, 2007)

JeanninePC99 said:


> First day home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


insainly cute!!  ^^


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This is a great idea..

Vipette top 2 before and the rest current









Category 5 top 3 before other 2 current









Samara 3 to the left before and others are current. The before is around when we first got her. I think the one where she is sleeping is the day we picked up her. I had some other tiny baby pics when she was I think 5wks and about 7wks old but couldn't find them.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, it's so funny to see how different puppies turn out when they get big, and in Uallis's case - HUGE.. LOL They are all so cute I wish I had puppy pics of mine but they were both rescues, Daisy was 3. Rosco was 6 months, but 70lbs already...


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

JeanninePC99 said:


> Yep! I read that your building is dog friendly? I think it's the first time I've heard of a dog friendly rental in Brookline. I had a roommate with a small dog once and she was basically limited to the JP side of Brookline because no one in Coolidge Corner was willing to have a dog in a rental.


Yep, it's the only one. We're getting taken for a ride on rent, too, believe me. We love Brookline but are planning to move. We'd like to buy a house, but I don't know if we'll qualify for a mortgage yet (we have good credit and great income, but we'd need a no-money-down mortgage because our savings is currently wearing a fur coat and playing with her friends at doggy day care) (thanks Zoe for racking up $2500 in vet bills in your first 3 months home with us oh well). If not, we'll look to rent probably in JP for a year or two. Hopefully we can get a floor of a house in JP within walking distance to the Brookline parks and Jamaica Pond for 1500 or less and we can put away a little bit of money!

It is hard with dogs in the city. I'm so torn because I love living right on the subway and walking distance to almost everything, but I also really want to move out to the suburbs and get a nice yard and my own house (no more landlords, doormen, neighbors, etc.!!!). Luckily because of the commuter rail, I should be able to move to the suburbs and still only be about a 30 minute train ride to downtown Boston.


----------

